# Passports



## 88839 (May 9, 2005)

Myself and the family have planned to go to Italy in the middle of August, going to Lake Como.

My kids passports run out on 7th Feb 2006 and therefore will have 5 and half months to run when we go to Italy.

Does anybody know what the ruling is for time left on passports? I know for France you have to have 3 months on a passport, but we're passing through Luxembourg, Switzerland and down to Italy. Any idea on rulings?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

wouldn't have thought it would be a problem in countiries listed - it's normally a "requirement" to have 6 months where you're going in to a country with visa restrictions. In the EU & switzerland no such need.


----------

